# Motorola App Testing



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

Everyone,

I just got an email today about this, and for those of you that haven't been in the soak test, here you are:

Hi.

We are sending this note to members of our Motorola Feedback Network regarding an application testing opportunity coming up next week. This is a public project, open to any forum member.

Our MotoDev team will be at the Adobe Max conference (Oct 1 - 5) working with app developers to prepare their apps for the Android Market. Our hope is that forum members will provide some fast, real-time feedback to the app developers. And since the MFN is known for providing fast and valuable feedback, I thought I'd send members like you an advance notice of this project.

Starting Monday, please check in to the Apps Corner community on the Motorola Owners' Forums. There we will be posting threads that feature individual apps, new to the market. If an app is of interest to you, please download it, test it, and post feedback on the thread. The app developer will be monitoring that thread for your input. While this is a short-term project, we think the Motorola Owners' Forums can be a great resource for developers, and this is a test of that concept.

We're also considering some prizes for the most active providers of feedback, plus you may find the app you've been waiting for! And it's a great opportunity to help guide how the Android ecosystem develops.

So, please check in early next week if you have time.

Matt
Motorola Owners' Forums
Motorola Feedback Network

This is a public test, so I would encourage everyone to participate!


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

And if I knew how to edit thread titles I would fix my typo..."Motorola" App testing, here...


----------



## x13thangelx (Jun 8, 2011)

Blunderbuss said:


> And if I knew how to edit thread titles I would fix my typo..."Motorola" App testing, here...


Edit > go advanced iirc


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

x13thangelx said:


> Edit > go advanced iirc


word, thanks


----------



## hgrimberg (Aug 22, 2011)

I got the same email from Moto. What is this about?

Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderbuss (Aug 24, 2011)

hgrimberg said:


> I got the same email from Moto. What is this about?
> 
> Enviado desde mi DROID2 GLOBAL usando Tapatalk


They are looking for the community to test drive apps and provide feedback. If you participate, you may get to use a nice app before it actually releases- or it could be a big waste of time. We'll have to see how it pans out tomorrow!


----------

